# B.A.S.S. rootn' for a local!!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

If anyone has followed the entry of local angler (Akron) Matt Amedeo into the BASS open ranks this past season you know his stick held up to the best the entire season!

Check out this most recent event on Harris Chain that he is currently in fourth after day1.

Matt is a great angler that many know within the NE Ohio region. Outside of his angling ability, one of my memories is when he took a lead role several years ago with a special group of HOFNOD kids I presented to a group of anglers from the Lakes Trail. He took great interest in making the moment memorable for them.

A stand up guy living and making the dream happen his rookie season- send him some positive vibes for the remainder of the tournament this week!

http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?id=1909

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck Matt!
Take it down!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Matt is a Great guy  I agree with everything you said Nip. Go get'em Matt, show them how its done!!! WB


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

We've been waiting for the results to go up. Way to go Matt!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

way to go matt!!!! keep that line tight and the live well full. its great to see local guys doing well . goes to show these tough ohio waters make for some excellent fishermen!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Matt ! Keep it up and we will see you on the cover page ! 

Not to re-direct this thread , but I saw anouther guy in the top 10 that alot of us on this site know very well . His name is Glenn Delong . I am personally rooting for him to do well due to some very good reasons . Glenn has had one of the worst experiences that any fisherman could ever have recently . After going to a recent B.A.S.S. event , he had his boat broken into and everything was taken from it ! Glenn is a guy that gave up everything to persue his dreams with B.A.S.S. and to have everything that you have pertaining to your way of makeing a living taken from you was devistating . He had one of the best locking systems on the market today but it seems that when someone wants something , they are going to get it no matter what . Glenn is at this event with a minimal amout of tackle and gear that he has been able to gather through himself and help from others since the last event . I wish him as well as Matt the best of luck down there , make us proud guys !


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

phil, i feel glenns pain...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/.../story?page=b_tourn_Elite_Wildcard_Day2_gamer

Both are in!!!! Come on Matt #2 is a great place to sit right now!!! Weight gettn bigger!!!!! GET EM!!!!

nip


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck Matt we're all pulling for ya. Make sure you get in on time too. LOL


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I am so excited for Matt. Gosh, I could only imagine the amount of pressure he has right now!!!!!!!!! 
Hopefully his spots will hold up for the final day. 
Meanwhile, I heard that Guy Eaker _publicly _ ridiculed B.A.S.S. when he was on stage weighing in his days catch regarding his disqualification of his day one weight because of a violation of a "speed" rule. Yikes!!!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Bassboy883 said:


> Good luck Matt we're all pulling for ya. Make sure you get in on time too. LOL


LOL...yeah...I forgot about that one! Something tells me that that won't happen this time


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's hoping you place right up there on top. God luck!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Matt...........Your "The Man"!!!!  WB


----------

